# Wakey wakey



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you noticed our new like icon and share button?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Have you noticed our new like icon and share button?


It's looking more like FB with those options. Could we have a "dislike" button added? 

Just saying...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> It's looking more like FB with those options. Could we have a "dislike" button added?
> 
> Just saying...


Watch and seeM


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Watch and seeM


or maybe even a delete.....then we can all be mods.


----------

